# liability insurance questions



## Greg1993 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am considering boarding horses on property that I own. I have a few questions for those operating a horse boarding facility.

how much do you annually pay for liability insurance?
do you allow trail riding on your property?
do you have a riding ring?
are riding lessons given on the property?
what insurance company do you suggest using?


----------

